# Interesting carb'd ABA setup



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Saw this guy at a local show. Basically cut a hole in the top of the ABA manifold, welded on a carb mounting plate, then fabricated a blockoff for the TB. Obvious downside is the hole in the hood but I thought it was a pretty neat/simple setup for a race car.


























Wish I had more info on the car but I didn't get a chance to talk to the owner.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Seems to be a common thing in the dirt track world. I've seen a few 16v mani's that had this done to it. :screwy:


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

That is a fabulously modeled finger in the eye of OEM purists. 
I like it


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

It's a race car, they have to use a specific model of a carburetor for their class rules. One of the engines we built for a friend's race car uses a box on top of the lower ABA intake for the spec Motorcraft carb.


----------



## kraftaroni (Feb 1, 2005)

Yea there are a bunch of guys out there running 2 barrel Holleys 500cfm and getting 180whp. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4903189-New-dyno-s-personal-best&p=65986220#post65986220


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

I love everything about this :thumbup:. When I used to run microsprints, the trackwe regularly ran had a "door banger" class for cars sorta like this. Quite a few of the guys in that class ran sciroccos & one ran a rabbit. You shoulda seen the crazy off the wall engines in those things.....& they DOMINATED the class .


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

I ran a Holley Bugspray carb on a manifold just like this. Grafted it on top of the fuel injection manifold. It was in a VW Squareback, ran like a race car. 1979, Island of Guam.
They don't call them "Guam Bombs" for nothing.


----------

